# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Depralin opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam depralin na bulimię. Jedyne skutki uboczne to bezsenność.

----------


## Dariusz

Witam,

Ja biorę Depralin, bo miałem problem z sobą, cały czas chodziłem znerwicowany. Przestałem spotykać się ze znajomymi, tylko praca a po pracy dom. W końcu poszedłem do lekarza i przepisał mi ten lek. Zacząłem brać od 5mg. Teraz czuje już lepiej, ale nie działa juz tak skutecznie jak na początku.
Przez 3 pierwsze dni było bardzo przyjemnie i czułem się calkiem wyluzowany. Po dwóch tygodniach zauważyłem że lek zaczął działać, ale teraz po dwóch miesiącach jest poprawa, jednak czuję tj. depresja nawracała się, ponieważ nie mam motywacji żeby zmienić coś w swoim życiu. 
Cały czas oczywiście jestem na 5mg. Może powinienem zwiększyć dawkę?

----------


## focus9

Jak wynika z tego co napisałeś. To raczej bym odstawiła ten lek na jakiś czas. Bo według mnie za bardzo się do niego przyzwyczaiłeś.A leki maja to do siebie że po jakims czasie przestaja działać. Poleciłabym też konsultacje z lekarzem. Być może innym lek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Depralin stosuje od niemal 4 tyg.Pierwszy tydzien zazywałem dawke pół tabletki rano, dopiero po tym czasie przeszedłem na całą tabletkę,dodam że prócz tego zażywam wraz z Depralimem Ryspolit 2mg dzinnie.Śpię normalnie i długo, w 4 tyg zaczołem spa nawet w dzień, apetyt poprawny,chodz leczenie trwa od sierpnia 2010 przytyłem 8 kg;Jeśli chodzi o predyspozycję umysłową: cały czas mam problem z sprawami przeszłosći, powracjaą jak bumerang, natręctwa i wyrzuty sumienia,najgorsze są ranki szcególnie humor najgorszy jest w godzinach 09 -11, tematyka snów to przeszłe sprawy i fantastyka że nejeden film można byłoby na ten temat nakręcić, ogólnie huśtawka nastrojów.Cierpliowść co tego leku, myslalem ze szybko zadziała, ale niestetey dalej w depresji.
Jak ktoś podobny problem chetnie służę korespondecją kuben83@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanydf243f

ja zarzucam 10 czasami 20 , smiało dyszke mozesz brac, pozongluj raz depralin pozniej inna nazwa, pozdrawiam

----------

